# Next in line



## Mark Johnston (Jan 28, 2020)

A friend wants a stripped down sort of rat tank bike similar to my jalopy.
This is a good start, stay tuned.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 28, 2020)

Gonna need a set of crusty tank panels for this build. Anyone have a set?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 15, 2020)

I’ve sourced a set of rims and hubs, another springer fork, a seat, and a crankset so far. Need tank panels, mid rise handlebars, and maybe a porkchop hub for the front wheel.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 20, 2020)

I decided to keep the springer for my next build. Painted the blade forks black, and clear coated the crusty frame today. My friend likes the frame as is. Going to let him decide on chrome or painted wheels. Almost everything is here to complete it, just my lazy ass in the way now.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 28, 2020)

The blade forks need the threads repaired so he gets the springer. It’ll go good with his rat rod cars, I think he’ll be pleased.






I’ll try to get photos with some of his cars when I drop it off.
Edit: Still looking for a set of crusty tank panels for this bike.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 28, 2020)

1948 Hudson.


Cup holder added for cruising the swap meets.


----------

